# Intel HD4000 help



## kunal grover (Jun 20, 2012)

I wanted to know how Intel HD4000 can handle gaming. I don't mind playing at low settings. What is the max equivalent graphic memory it can use against Nvidia or AMD cards??
Also is a better take against the entry level Nvidia cards such GT520MX??
(Inquiring as I want to buy a notebook)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 20, 2012)

HD 4000 is comparable to gt525 (but a little less @ performance dept)..
For energy consumption HD 4000 is far better.. i mean longer battery life


 Well i don't see a point in buying Ivy bridge lappy w/o discrete graphix..




Btw can U tell me who is selling these lappies w/o discrete graphix..


----------



## vkl (Jun 20, 2012)

HD 4000 performs better than cards like gt520m and gt520mx.
Either pick up a laptop with better discrete graphic card or else pick up
a laptop which comes with IGP only.Dont waste money on low end dicrete gpu laptop as it would also have lesser battery life as compared to a laptop having an IGP only.

@Chaitanya
There are handful of models with ivy bridge and without a discrete graphic card.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 21, 2012)

HD4000 isn't meant for gaming. It is good only for HD video playback.


----------



## vkl (Jun 21, 2012)

For gaming atleast get a gt630m o a hd7670m equipped laptop.

Dont evenlook for gt520m.Better to get a lappy with intel hd4000 than gt520m


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 21, 2012)

kunal grover said:


> I wanted to know how Intel HD4000 can handle gaming.



if you are planning this for a laptop, yes will run all modern games at low resolution but without any problem.



kunal grover said:


> What is the max equivalent graphic memory it can use against Nvidia or AMD cards??



This i am not sure what you are asking but 1GB should be more than sufficient for HD4000 as you can't overclock it neither can use higher speed memory (in case of laptop). HD6490M/GT525M should offer same performance as HD4000.



kunal grover said:


> Also is a better take against the entry level Nvidia cards such GT520MX??(Inquiring as I want to buy a notebook)



will easily beat GT520MX but Intel's driver team is lame. They hardly release new driver and never heard Intel releasing drivers to fix bugs as Intel's earlier graphics can run newer games at even lowest of settings. Should change now somewhat.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 21, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> HD4000 isn't meant for gaming. It is good only for HD video playback.



It just falls short of my 6630M by ~5%, and I game at 1080p easily.


----------



## kunal grover (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for all your replies
I wanted to know what are the best games I can play with this-Max payne 3,GTA 4, Mass effect 3 can it handle this lot????
BTW the processor iz gonna be i5 3rd gen


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, you can play all games at lower - mid settings till 1366*768 . Above that res, you won't love to play in unplayable fps.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 21, 2012)

kunal grover said:


> Thank you for all your replies
> I wanted to know what are the best games I can play with this-Max payne 3,GTA 4, Mass effect 3 can it handle this lot????
> BTW the processor iz gonna be i5 3rd gen



check review at anandtech. They have done extensive testing of HD4000 and came away impressed (for Intel graphics).


----------

